# Adoption Order granted!! Next steps



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

So we found out the order was granted on 20th Aug, but there has to be a 28 day wait for paperwork.  Obviously we are very happy about this, but we have little info about what happens next.

We submitted a form for the celebration hearing several weeks ago, expecting an earlier date than we got, so now I will be back at work by the time it happens, but I hadn't finalised my working days then.  If we are given a date that we can't do, can we change it?
LO's social worker has said she was coming to visit the week of the order (as per the 6 week visit schedule which she has never stuck to), but the date wasn't convenient for me (with 3 days notice in the school hols!)! As our sw was also coming that week, and they were meant to have been co-ordinating I queried the frequency of visits, she said she would check and get back to me.  I've never heard any more from her!
I had pencilled in a LAC review for this week, so I emailed both sw's and the IRO, the IRO said from the moment the order was granted on 20th she is no longer a LAC so no more meetings.  However she said we should continue to carry all the paperwork, eg consents for a while!

Any ideas? Also, we have had some real issues with LO's LA.  I have kept quiet as I didn't want to make relations even more difficult than they already were, but I want to make some comments now we don't have to deal with them any more.  Is this best made to the IRO, the head of LO's team or elsewhere?  Some practical things like 'use voicemail and out of office replies on emails' but some much more important .


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Brummig, congrats! The agency should have a complaints policy they can send you.  our agency gave it to us in their info pack!


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks!

Our agency gave us one, but it is the childs agency we have the issues with.


----------

